# How To tell if your rat can escape between bars?



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

I just got this cage for my two rats

http://www.petco.com/product/15487/Super-Pet-Multi-Floor-Ferret-Home.aspx

I have watched them try to get out (kinda) and i was wanting to know about how long should i wait to know when they have reached the point where they would escape through the bars if they could, like several hours, or days? this is their newest cage they are used to one thats 24 X 12 X 15, (hints why I got this one from a fellow rat owner from my school) How can I check to see if the space in the bars is big enough they could escape?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

that cage has 1" bar spacing as far as i know.

boys will need to be around 3-4 months, and girls will need to be older (like 6) to be big enough

you can cover it with hardware cloth attached with zip ties in the meantime to prevent them from escaping.


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

I measured mine and it seems to be just under an inch between, ive had them most of this last semester if not since august, id say from the last guess they may be 4 or 5 months old, remi's head is way too big to get out, rufus is who id figure would escape, but he is hairless aswell so may not try, but I know if he gets out ill leave the cage where he can get back in, so he wont freeze. i keep them out of the drafty floor

(side effect of where I live)



(edited: I have found the older pictures of them from 3 months ago, when I got them


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

The cage you have there, is something like a discountinued ferret cage I purchased from petco/petsmart and I only had a problem when I first got Cheech, since he was onyl a few months old and slipped right out of the bars. Magnolia, a female that passed got out of the bars once and never did it again because on the way out she got stuck and almost caused harm to herself. 3;


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the exact same cage but mine is a little more brighter purple. I find that I cant keep any small rats in that sucker. they get out SUPER easy even the ones that are like 4 months +. the ones that have yet to be able to get out are my bigger rats which are 7+ months. Iv had big rats get out of the bars on that cage but now i use tanks because i have lots of small rats so cages are pointless to me at the moment.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

if their heads can fit through they can get out! Easy general rule to follow


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

The only one who can get out is rufus, and I dont think he will because he is hairless and once he reached the floor he would find its very cold there, its sitting up on a table where I can keep an eye on them without them getting cold. Remi cant get out at all. XD rufus cant if none of the bars are bent, I checked them ill likely check any time I can. he stuck his head out once when he was first in it so i put my hand infront of his nose and he got back in the cage fully. hasnt done it since. (then again I did bend the barback so he couldnt do it. I think both are just happy to have so much room. Ill keep my older cage for any younger rats I may get (after these two cuties)


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

AMJ087 said:


> if their heads can fit through they can get out! Easy general rule to follow



That is a great rule of thumb :3 If a face can poke through, that probably means their whole body will follow.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

They will let you know soon enough


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I actually have a baby thats about under 2 months (maybe close to 2 months) who actually is in a cage with close to 1 inch bar spacing and she can't get out. She has tried (especially when she was in heat) but she hasn't gotten out, I only had 1 rat who was an escape artist and she was always very tiny, but other then her I've never had any issues once they've reached about 2-3 months. But usually if they can get out..you'll know within the first day or 2..cause if they want out..that's usually when they'll try. Some rats I think COULD get out, but don't even make the attempt. Depends on the rat.


----------

